# Job hunt in Malaysia



## faadi007 (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi everyone, 
hope you are fine. i am fahad and I have couple of questions regarding relocation to Malaysia and job hunt there. 

I recently visited malaysia and i really liked it there as its not that an expensive country, people, roads, building, parks etc, I am currently living and working in dubai for the past 2.5 years and now i want to move to malaysia. 

My questions are:
1. is it easy to find a job there as an expat?
2. just like dubai, they have 3 months visit visa, can i avail that visa and go there and find a job on this visa? is it highly risky and little bit risky?
3. what are the chances of finding of job there as an overseas expereinced guy? do they prefer such experience?
4. as per my research, there are only 10% immigrants living and working in malaysia compared to Dubai where immigrants are 89% of the total population. is it feasible to take such risk?

I have seen so many jobs opening in Malaysia with good salaries so i am hoping to take this chance but after checking the stats, i am litle bit worried so need genuine guidance and need support and answers from the people who have gone through this experience.

PS. I am an Electrical Engineer and working as an electrical sales engineer in Dubai.

Thank you for your support and feedback in advance. I really appreciate your time. 
Thank you. 

Regards
Fahad Ullah


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

Malaysia is not that strict last year when I visit Kuala Lumpur there has been no question the length of my stay. Also, will it be better if you check job portals that offers work in Malaysia so that it will easier for you to enter the country and just go there do undergo a series of interviews?


----------

